# Critique of famous images



## photographyfanatic (May 7, 2010)

Hi there. I am starting a new blog and I am wondering if I can use samples of famous photographs with out permission on the blog if I am doing so in editorial/critique fashion? It is my understanding that this is okay. Am I correct? Thanks!


----------



## KmH (May 7, 2010)

Yes, technically you're right.

However, you can be sued by anyone for anything, even if you're totally in the right.

Entities with deep pockets frequently use the courts as a means to stifle commentary.


----------



## andrew99 (May 11, 2010)

If you're not comfortable, you could always just provide a link to the photo you're discussing rather than host the image on your own website.


----------

